# Bleed air from R58 System?



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

My R58 had some strange behaviour this morning, it started up ok got the shot glass ready with hot water from the Rockets water tap, but afterwards, locked the portafilter into the machine no water, no pump nothing. Checked for warning lights, nothing, water reservoir filled, so thinking there may be an air lock in the system.

I started it up this evening and it and it seems ok, but just wanna check if it is an air lock, how do I do that please?


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

My pump fails to kick in randomly sometimes - think it's a software bug. But the water part is mechanical, so they shouldn't both go at once!

Did the puck get wet at all?


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

No, no water came out at all. The puck was dry, I'll give it a few days see if it happens again then contact Alchemy Coffee see what they say, just seems odd for a new machine to do that.


----------



## jakeapeters (May 20, 2013)

That's really odd! In that case if definitely contact them - mine always at least dribbles.


----------

